

Ask HN: What do you think about my startup (website and app) itemzapp.com? - itemzapp

I&#x27;d like any feedback, comment and tips how to make it better. It&#x27;s priceless for me.<p>Thanks a lot for looking into it!
======
anonyfox
I tried it for a few minutes, and never went back to it.

The manual "enter ToDo items in a few lists, categorized as follows..." work
really gets old for me, to the point that I won't ever do this again, no
matter what clever algorithm optimizes whatever useful for me. Just stop
asking me to manually put stuff into lists one by one. No kind of
"gamification" helps with this, either.

Actually I use different kind of ToDo Apps... For example:

Evernote Premium - I don't ever manually write a note by myself, but all kinds
of input channels are here collected in notebooks, just in case I need
something later. A letter from someone (photographed/scanned by the mobile
app, done), a cooking recipe someone showed me, some activity data from my
trackers, a few GPS-triggered events via IFTTT, and so on.

Instapaper Premium - Okay, not a classical todo-list, but the "read later"
aspect is kinda the same: I save stuff on the internet for reading later
(buttonclick on a browseraddon, done), and on some bored weekends I go through
the accumulated list and read it (if still relevant for me), discard it, or
move it into a Evernote Note If I might need it for referencing later.

Apple's Todo-Appish-Thingy don't know how it's called, together with a Google
calendar account, for automatically adding real todo's on lists/schedules when
someone mails me something. For example on OSX mail, you can click on the text
"meet later on 9PM at the restaurant?" and create an event in the calender
directly. Also I can copypaste some cooking incredients from online recipes
into this todo-app-thing on my iMac, and work through the list on my iPhone
while shopping in the grocery store.

...

There's more, but the essence is: I just don't enter "ToDo Items" manually,
tag them, priorize them, sort them, whatever. At least for me it's outright
irrelevant how great you gamify your app or do clever algorithms, the data
input process knocks me off.

On the plus side: I really liked the tone of your tutorial popups, it's really
refreshing NOT to read the same phrases over and over again, like copypasted
from decade old websites. And I'm not a native english speaker (as you can see
from my terrible writing style).

Just my $0.02

~~~
itemzapp
You write pretty well, but it's not for me to judge, because I'm not native
english speaker too :)

Thanks for the kind words on itemz. I get that the formula is just not right
for you and I really appreciate that you explained it. We're planning to
adjust itemz so you would integrate more data from various sources, but to be
honest - I have no idea when will it happened. It's still on "someday" column.

But thanks a lot for your feedback it's really useful.

All best :)

------
Mimu
WHat's going on with the testimonials lol? All are very negative and they
alone kill the app instantly, I don't even know what the app is for.

~~~
hashtree
\- From the creators of nothing you've heard of

\- From the creators of this site and its previous version

\- After being compared to Duke Nukem Forever

\- "I’ve never agreed to having my face used on the itemz website"

\- "There are millions of task management apps. Creating another one is just
stupid."

\- "I don’t use this app and I‘m not planning to start"

Despite OP saying otherwise in this thread, this has to be a joke.. right?
Every page/video seems to have things like this. OP, if you are serious get a
native english speaker (you said you weren't one) to go through the site.

~~~
itemzapp
It is a joke but this part was indeed checked by a native speaker... Anyway,
thanks a lot for your comment, we'll run a doulbe-check on the testimonials:)

------
amberes
Is this going to be a real product, or is it a joke? 20% of me thinks it's a
joke that I'm not fully getting (I'm not native English speaking, so that
might be the problem)

If it'll be a product: why not focus more on what sets it apart from the
competition?

~~~
itemzapp
Hi, it IS a real product :) You can try the beta version, you just need to
sign up on the website. About what sets it apart from the competition - maybe
we should add something like this: for example itemz have the feature of
showing all task from different projects at once, on the main board. That's
pretty unusual and we probably should write more about things like that.
Thanks a lot for your comment :)

------
mkagenius
I haven't tried it yet. How is this a game, exactly?

~~~
itemzapp
Hi, it has some game mechanics, but it's not exactly a game. I mean that you
get trophies for using this app like completing tasks, making projects and
such. The trophies are unique and funny. You can also get them for various
activities in the app like using three exclamation marks in the name of the
task :) You can also compare with others, because you can invite friends in
this app to share a project with you. Hope that somehow clears things up :)
Thanks a lot for your comment!

